# Cash lodged to AIB via post office



## bond-007 (30 Jul 2007)

I lodged a sum of cash today to my aib account in the local PO. It has not appeared on my account yet. How long does it take normally for cash lodged transactions to appear on the account?

I do note that withdrawals are instantly on your statement.


----------



## moneyhoney (30 Jul 2007)

bond-007 said:


> I lodged a sum of cash today to my aib account in the local PO. It has not appeared on my account yet. How long does it take normally for cash lodged transactions to appear on the account?
> 
> I do note that withdrawals are instantly on your statement.



If you lodge to an AIB a/c in an AIB branch, it is usually credited instantly....however, the IT systems in the Post Offices may not be consistent across the network but you can expect it to be credited by close of business.


----------



## HighFlier (30 Jul 2007)

If you lodge in an AIB branch it appears immediately. I imagine that through the PO it needs to go through some form of clearing so 24 hours would be reasonable. AIB also are at pains to tell you that if you lodge a cheque the amount appears immediately but you do not have use of the funds until the cheque clears 3-4 days.


----------



## ney001 (30 Jul 2007)

bond-007 said:


> I lodged a sum of cash today to my aib account in the local PO. It has not appeared on my account yet. How long does it take normally for cash lodged transactions to appear on the account?
> 
> I do note that withdrawals are instantly on your statement.



I lodge into PO at about 2 o'Clock most afternoons - it's always in account by 6 O'Clock that day


----------



## NHG (30 Jul 2007)

I usually use a lodgement book when I make a lodgement in the aib branch, if I lodge cash (rent) in the post office to the aib account can I use my lodgment book (handy as a receipt book) or do they have their own lodgment slips that I have to use?


----------



## ney001 (30 Jul 2007)

NHG said:


> I usually use a lodgement book when I make a lodgement in the aib branch, if I lodge cash (rent) in the post office to the aib account can I use my lodgment book (handy as a receipt book) or do they have their own lodgment slips that I have to use?



I just use my banklink card - i don't think you can use your lodgement book


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jul 2007)

It turned up about 2 hours later.


----------



## solair (10 Aug 2007)

I lodged cash this afternoon at 16:55 and it's still not in at 21:43!!!


----------

